# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tổng đài ảo MiPBX gọi miễn phí giữa các chi nhánh

## hoangmitek

Hiện nay, hầu hết các công ty đều có đại lý, chi nhánh trong cùng một thành phố hay tại nhiều thành phố, chỉ cần triển khai giải pháp tổng đài ảo MiPBX™ có thể gọi cho nhau miễn phí không giới hạn.

Gọi miễn phí giữa các đại lý, chi nhánh của cùng một công ty dù ở nơi đâu chính là ưu điểm vượt trội của tổng đài ảo MiPBX™ so với tổng đài analog truyền thống.

Nếu một tổng đài truyền thống cần phải mua dây cáp và kéo đường dây đến các địa điểm cần thết lập tổng đài, thì tổng đài cloud  MiPBX™ chỉ cần có đường truyền internet và điện thoại đầu cuối. Mỗi một nhân viên sẽ được cấp một tài khoản để nghe gọi bằng thiết bị vật lý (IP phone) hoặc cài bằng phần mềm điện thoại ảo (softphone) trên PC, laptop hay smartphone nhằm đảm bảo kết nối thông suốt dù bạn đang ở nơi đâu.

Nhờ các cuộc gọi miễn phí giữa các đại lý, chi nhánh của công ty; hiệu quả công việc luôn được nâng cao.

Giả sử công ty bạn có 3 đại lý ở Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng và TP.HCM; bên cạnh đó còn có các showroom, cửa hàng rải rác khắp 3 vị trí này. Do đó, nhu cầu liên hệ giữa các quản lý hay nhân viên trong công ty với nhau luôn luôn cao trong một ngày làm việc. Nếu thiết lập hệ thống tổng đài ảo MiPBX™, bạn có thể cắt giảm 100% chi phí gọi nội bộ trong một công ty. Nhờ đó, hiệu quả công việc không những được đẩy mạnh mà chi phí dành cho tổng đài được giảm tối đa.

——

Mọi thắc mắc cần tư vấn vui lòng truy cập website https://mipbx.vn hoặc gửi về email: info@mitek.vn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi

 1900 1238 |  (+84)28 5404 1919 |0909 657 477 (Mr.Tuấn)

----------

